# Great day on the river



## JohnHolliday

ausable_steelhead said:


> Well, a Cleo was indeed how she was taken lol No idea how big she was, but a stout, good sized pike for sure
> 
> View attachment 858065
> 
> View attachment 858066


Well done! Pike are always a good time! 


I hear that this guy is really cool, you should follow him!
Youtube.com/johnholliday1911


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fished a spot off the river and got into some nice perch. Didn’t have minnows, so just improvised with waxworms. Biggest were 10”+


----------



## Erik

Happy Thanksgiving for sure! 
Nice!


----------



## andyotto

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished a spot off the river and got into some nice perch. Didn’t have minnows, so just improvised with waxworms. Biggest were 10”+
> 
> View attachment 868420


Man you do it all! Way to go and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Did pretty fair yesterday! Tried perch again and didn’t do as well, but got enough. Then went casting for walleyes and did alright going 4-5 on HJ #14’s twitched pretty aggressively. It was cold and windy last night, but they were biting. All fat 20”+ fish


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Slow pick today, but managed a decent bucket. Just like last week, big minnows worked best. I did jig a few with minnow heads as well


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Some nice fish there


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fish have switched with the cold, with smaller minnows preferred as well as minnows heads. Fish were really light colored 

o


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Some nice perch there. Enjoy


----------

